# PS3 IRD file Collection Thread



## acrash (Oct 1, 2021)

Since jonnysp.bplaced.net is down, I want to make this thread for people to contribute the IRD files that they have.


These files can be used to help people:
1- Dumping games using a compatible Blue-ray drive instead of a PS3 (using PS3 Disc Dumper)
2- Help in verifying game files of a backup (using PS3-ISO-Rebuilder)
3- Recreating 1:1 .iso backup of a game from a JB folder (using PS3-ISO-Rebuilder then PS3Dec)


The latest collection I have of IRD files has 2758 IRD files (downloaded from jonnysp.bplaced.net before its closing). Those can be downloaded from:
https://anonfiles.com/D8A4r7K0u0/PS3_IRD_Files_rar


----------



## fuctfuct (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## acrash (Nov 13, 2021)

Check this thread for more IRD files and info:
https://www.psx-place.com/threads/jonnysps-ird-library-is-down.35178/


Here's the new IRD database created by aldostools:
https://ps3.aldostools.org/ird.html


----------



## gundamu (Dec 30, 2021)

i got few games with missing disc key files, how do i get this file?? i just wanna dump/rip my games to pc for rpcs3 purposes.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 30, 2021)

I think you can get those files with cfw settings.  I forgot the name, maybe it's secure id dump?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 30, 2021)

gundamu said:


> i got few games with missing disc key files, how do i get this file?? i just wanna dump/rip my games to pc for rpcs3 purposes.


it's one of these two options, I think (they're both under dump).  let me know what you find out:


----------

